# The Ancient Challenge



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

For my challenge i will be trying to finish an army i started for this years battlefields campaign. I decided not to take them because battlefields is supposed to be a bit laid back and i wanted a more fluff driven army so i chose Dwarfs, which left a vast vampire counts horde on the shelf.

Total points complete: 1981

Because i am not following an exact list i will mark up the total to keep track (and make sure i reach the 1000 pt mark). The points will only be counted on new finished work, although some units i have a head start on and others are little more than assembled. All points are basic no upgrades except command groups where present.

Here is my Vampire lord's humble beggining.









And the first 20 Zombies, this unit has been shot by a high elf bolt thrower but zombies being zombies they carry on regardless.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good start Ancient,

Love the Bolt Thrower bolt, nice touch.

Mmm Im going to have to get a move on with my challange. lol.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Ancient, keep it going and keep me updated.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks good so far 
Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

A good start, best of luck


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

My first finished Zombie!


















Heh heh sorry i had too. It was really hard, honest, there are three washes on there.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice start Tiel, like Vash I love the bolt thrower idea. And that zombie is great. We've seen a hand coming out of a pile of dirt be used as a zombie at least once so a leg is pretty dam extragant.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

lols at the holes in the zombies. A leg isnt so bad? I mean, a kick to the nutters will take down the most seasoned imperial warrior! 

Great start, hope to see the army finished!


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

well ya know with the other parts of that zombie you can give to other zombies to whack there foes with!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Hazzar progress is good, here is the finished vampire lord.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow you are really cruising along. I am going to have to get some pics of my stuff going just so you don't keep showing me up


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Super cool dude... look forward to seeing more..


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

so your making a vampire out of a woodelf spellsinger interesting, look forward to see it completely finished.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

another sweet paint job ancient keep it up


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

good start, you have a nice leg there. Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

great work ancient keep us uptodate on what ya doing


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice one, ancient, love the job on the lord


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i added some more detail to the lords ethereal flyingness.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good ancient. :good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell that looks ace.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet job on the cloak Ancient!


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got to agree this is a totally sweet effort... and a sweet thread :biggrin:


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

looks ace and I like the faces


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you done any more on your Challenge ancient.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I have finally gotten back on with this, though i should be painting for GT, oh well. Here is a finished zombie unit.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look fucking ace ancient, love the guy in the center of the front rank.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Really easy paint scheme.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet job, love the basing


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is fucking amassing, one word spellbind springs to mind, as you can see I love it.


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

1 word springs to mind and that is _sweet!_


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Hah, and my wife thinks that I have a twisted sense of whimsy!


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


>


Really like the zombies in this one, something about the mindless stare on these guys, looks cool


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Finally done some more work for this. Zombie dragon conversion, here are some wip snaps, ive nearly finished so final shots are coming soon.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

nice dude, glad to see this thread back in action


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

another outstanding job, can not wait for the finished pics, +rep from me


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

How did you do that sweet sword.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn nice work Ancient, wow. Aside from the wights, I am very impressed. I do think that compared to the rest however, the wights need something more, especially the white areas.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its hard to see on the pictures but the wights are 4 stages of green the final being off white, yes they are simple agree but they need to fit the same ethereal colours im using for the rest of the army and they are the best models to convert being rather solid and all. But i do agree they are very simple. Any way finished dragon pics.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the basing it looks ace, how did you do that sword


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome dragon man.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to see the finished product! Nice job. The conversion work is very good and I especially like the way the dragon's skin turned out after the painting was completed.:victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, the sword was simply wrapped in GS the pulled at with a tool to create a dragged flame effect.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A few days ago i accidently made the perfect banner for a Vampire army standard while soldering (im a plumber). So naturally i set about planning the rest, earlier today i picked up the Alith Anar model and here is what i did to him.










































Basically ive removed the bow and pinned half a dark elf lance to half a spear straight through the hand, then pinned two spear ends together for the cross bar. Next the GS to add some cloth to give the look of the standard poles being tied together.
For the face ive just shaved Alith Anars ugly mush off and cut the front of a daemonette head of (Have you seen the film Face off similar thing) and glued it in place. Then some GS to remake the hair and jobs a good un.

Thoughts....

Next to paint him.

Am I the only Mod still doing his or her challenge? Did i win?:laugh:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

*DoA pins the award on Ancient* : P

Very creative, seems to work very well but i would like to see how it looks undercoated.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn that IS a cool looking banner!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i never thought of using excess soder for a banner  brilliant idea... onlything i'd say is that is going to be a pain in the ass to handle... if you bend it accidently paint is going to fly and possibly brake the banner...

looks great though!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Ideed. Great banner.

I think I might go elsewhere if I need a plumber though...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am intrigued to see what you do with this banner Ancient, I had wondered in the past about home made banners but hadn't thought of using splash from a messy plumber :wink:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent work Ancient, love the conversions so far. I especially like the undead dragon. +rep!
Cheers!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Splendid way of defiling the Dragon into something usefull 
Im almost tempted to make a 2nd one


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As everyone says, I love the basing - how do you do it, or where do I purchase the bases themselves?

The Dragon is an excellent conversion, although it seems a little bit bland, when everything else has so much character. Jury is out, at least for the moment. Excellent job though .


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet banner, can not wait for the paint job


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Basing is all GS.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

"Sweet"l banner, have you managed to re-create it for me yet? And yes the basing is cool as well!


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to say Anc, that is pretty special!! Very nice work!! colour me impressed!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Cheers Mart.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Due to a recent computer malfunction ive been on a painting frenzy, completeing 5 fell bats and 114 zombies. Heres a little proof.

























































Heres a cheeky snap of my new lord im working on.

Thats my total up a respectable 604 points.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

does the Ogre "count as" something. Im completly out of touch with fantasy


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Really easy paint scheme.


Very awesome i must say! I am really digging these.

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome Ancient. Amazing what you can accomplish when you have enough time eh


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

yeah your not kidding. The zombie ogres are just 4 zombies basically, as they fit no other unit type. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like the way you have achieved the undead horde look, I think it is a good argument for filler units in that sense, a lot of other games of this style allow mixed units. I think I need an enforced break from the pc as well!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you considered using the Ogres as hired Maneaters or something? Assuming, of course, you can still do that this edition - I've not played since Sixth. But they deserve better than just being really big zombies. Not that they aren't effective in that capacity. Varghulfs, maybe?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Vargulfs dont fit my approch to VC and sadly VC cant have dogs of war.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Bugger. Shame, that. Ah well. At least you've got some interesting zombies.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Count an ogre as "Braugh Slavelord," the only ogre to keep undead slaves.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn, how I missed this topic? Great looking army and banner, sir.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

this is so old i dont know if there will be another update.


----------

